# 2013 cabin fever run was awesome!



## Seth (Feb 3, 2013)

We had plenty of water and above freezing temps which made for a great turnout. If I counted correctly, we had 18 boats show up this year and probably 40-50 people. After we finished riding we got the fryer and fire going and had a smorgasbord of fried deer, fish, chicken, okra, potatoes and a few other goodies. I didn't do a very good job of taking pictures but here's a few I stole from other peoples facebook pages.


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like a good time. I hope someone got video of your last picture!


----------



## Seth (Feb 4, 2013)

With the river up several feet the driver thought there would be enough water to run down that side of the island but he found out real quick there wasn't and it wasn't wide enough to turn around so he just cut the wheel and shut the motor off and slid the transom up on to the gravel. This was only a couple hundred yards down from the boat ramp so he walked up and got a few of us to push him out. It took five of us to push him out (1960 hull and that 250 Etec ain't light!) but he was good after that the rest of the day. :mrgreen:


----------

